
7 Things I Wish I Knew Before Starting at a Developer Bootcamp - tenshiemi
http://truss.works/blog/2016/5/19/7-things-i-wish-i-knew-before-starting-at-a-developer-bootcamp
======
emjoes1
This list is exactly why I think developer bootcamps are crap. Touch typing?
Really? That is something anyone who uses a computer regularly should already
do.

Sorry, this is not a useful comment on the article. I am so tired of hearing
the 'learning to code' crap. Don't learn to code. Code to learn.

